# DC2 Turbo from Austria



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi guys,

I thought I could share my last project car before the GTR :smokin:


Here we go:

My last project car was a DC2 which I completely rebuilt, from a bone stock NA sports car to a turbo charged performance car, on my own (just got a little help with the engine as I don't have all the necessary machines in my garage).

It ended up with a fully forged 2 litre engine, a Precision T3/T4 BB charger, Drag Intercooler, Custom piping, custom 3" exhaust, HKS SSQV, AEM fpr, 720cc Injectors, machined head, custom oil cooler, HID, racing clutch, HKS EVC V, HKS Turbo Timer, AEM Wide Band Uego, Stack Racing Dash, Haltech C6X, PWJDM front + rear tower bar, Wiechers roll bar, Sparco Competition steering, Buddy Club Racing bucket seats + Bride seat brackets, custom CF interior, Ings+ JGTC Rearwing, Advan RG 7,5x17 with 215/40/17 Kumho KU15, H&R coilover, Tarox G88 discs + BFG braided hoses + Ferodo DS2500 (front/rear), and many more...

The car was pushing 460bhp and 540Nm of torque @1.2bar of boost, rev limit @9000rpm, top speed of 270 km/h (OEM gearbox) and a curb weight of 1000kg 























































It was a great fun to drive and the car amazed a lot of Porsche drivers and others with Performance cars when they tried to follow/catch me on the Auotbahn. But unfortunately it was just a FF car. Last year in spring I decided to sell it and make my biggest dream come true. My first GTR 

Hope you like it :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Leo

PS: Will add some more pics as soon as I'm at home


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

really nice car... :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

pics not working


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

That's weird as I can see them...

... will post up some more (better) pics later, perhaps they'll work for you :nervous:

Anybody else who can't see them???

Leo


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

I can see them and it looks the business :thumbsup: I would love something like that as a track car. How reliable was it with the turbocharged motor?


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

great project, always wondered what they are like with a turbo. Plenty of torque steer no doubt!!? nice work.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> I would love something like that as a track car. How reliable was it with the turbocharged motor?



I had some issues with my first engine (was 1.9l sleeved B18C6 block), actually one of the valve springs broke due to a material defect so one of the cylinder was running to lean and overheated.

Fixed this problem on my second rebuild (new internals again, cylinder/sleeves bored and honed then to 2.0l) and since then I had no major problems. As far as I know the new owner still enjoys driving it on street and track without any issues.

The only problem was the traction. When the street was a litlle wet you had wheelspin in 4th gear at 180km/h. You had to now how to drive this car and you needed a sensible right foot, but when you got used to it you could move the car damn fast 

Let me know when you're planing something like this as I might can help you out with my knowledge about the Honda B-series engines (actually my engine builder, two other mates with turbo charged B-series engines and me did a lot of development on these engines) :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Got pics to work, had to use a proxy to look at them... strange.
The DC2 looks the goods :thumbsup:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> Plenty of torque steer no doubt!!? nice work.


Surprisingly not. The standard LSD worked quite well and after all suspension modifications and chassis stiffening the car handeled no longer like a typical FF car. It was way more agile and drove more like a FR/4WD car through the corner. You had to push it really really hard (way off the limit) to get seriuous understeer when accelerating out of the corner.

It was a real awesome car to drive, but time had come to take things up to the next level 

If I could have afforded to buy my GTR without selling it, I would have defo kept it :smokin:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Pics don't work for me, Leo - I often can't see your pics for some reason. I just see "Directupload.net - No Hotlinking allowed, etc"  
Have you thought of using Photobucket (It's free & always works fine)?

I've seen pics anyways, when you e-mailed them. I knew then your R32 was going to turn out something special when you're done with the further tinkering


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

.... I wouldn't have ever considered selling a DC2 like your's. 
It would have stayed as one of my WMD's 4 ever .


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

That's really strange, as I always use directupload and never had any issues with it...

... but you could see all the pics in my project thread???

Will try photobucket when uploading the pics from the photo shoot tho.

I needed to sell it as else I couldn't buy the GTR from you 

But feel free to send me some money and I'll buy it back :chuckle:

Sorry but what is a WMD???

Leo


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Only sometimes your pics work for me.. Some show, some dont. No idea why :bawling:

WMD = Weapon of Mass Destruction


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll use photobucket in the future, just for you mate 

Ah, I see... 

BTW, you can also find all my DC2 pics (2008 spec and 2009 spec) on my FB page if you like :thumbsup:


----------



## skylion (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice motor!


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

nice work,looks like a beast,i miss my 96 spec dc2


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

As promised earlier, here are some more pics.

This time uploaded via photobucket so I hope everyone can see them now


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Great effort!! :thumbsup:

Love DC2's, they are great cars and my best friend have built a turboconversion on his type-R here in Norway, using full-race turbo kit and some customparts he achieved 527whp @ 1,2bars in a dynapack, it's a mental car so I know you have had a lot of fun with yours! :smokin:

Looking forward to seeing the end result of your R32 project, looking so good already! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Does look very nice but looks a little weird without the OE badges and DC2 Type R decals..


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

awesome looking car mate!

im building a B18c4 turbo atm 

overbored b18 with a b16 head and modified GT30 turbo  turbo recorded 589hp at bar on my uncles evo, so should be plently in the civic  cant see me running that sort of power, i imagine will go similar to you! i have to admit though i want to sleeve it but was considering leaving it. What do you reckon the limit for open decked b series power/boost wise?

should be a good laugh! is my 'cheap' track toy to replace my gtr when it goes! love the integra shape!

did you stay with factory lsd? or go quaife?

(you may have stated sorry if you did!)

Chris


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Does look very nice but looks a little weird without the OE badges and DC2 Type R decals..


I've never been a fan of badges...

I always prefered the clean look tho :smokin:

And if somebody is into cars he'll know what car this is 

Except the police in Austria. At that time I had an Audi 100 C4 as everyday ride and got held up once in my DC2 by the police. I passed him over my licence and the police man asked me seriously if this is the Audi or the Honda :chuckle:

Leo


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Excellent work, cheers for posting  (also pictures are fine for me)



Austrian GTR said:


> ...The car was pushing 460bhp and 540Nm of torque ...


Eeek!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Austrian GTR said:


> I always prefered the clean look tho :smokin:
> 
> And if somebody is into cars he'll know what car this is


Right you are and this is one mighty clean DC2.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

G40tee said:


> awesome looking car mate!
> 
> im building a B18c4 turbo atm
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great project :thumbsup:

Just why are you using a B16 head???

I'd try to get my hands on a genuine B18C6 head, get it ported, keep the stock Type R intake cam and throw in an exhaust cam from an B16A2. This will get you loads more torque and it will pull like a beast in lower revs and when v-tec kicks in you can feel your brain moving out the back of your head 

If you want to run a BB turbo you should definitely get it sleeved, as the turbo kicks in much earlier and you'll also see more torque earlier which is the death for a open deck b-series engine.

A friend of mine was using in his turbo DC2 a turbonetics T3/T4 journal bearing turbo running about 450hp ´@ 1.2 bar on an open deck b-series engine. The sleeves lasted several trackdays but in the end they got busted.

It will also depend on how much you've overbored it. When going to 2.0l, the wall thickness is getting pretty thin.

So I'd recommend you get it sleeved, as it will save you a lot of trouble during the season.

Yes they are really awesome to drive but I got sick of the spinning wheels as you hardly ever could use the full potential of the car. Always whished it was a 4WD car as then I'm pretty sure that I would have kept it 

I was using the standard Type-R LSD and never had problems with it. Was thinking about a Quaife but sold it before. My mate uses a Cusco LSD but the diff oil is very expensive (costs way more than the gearbox oil) and since he had installed it he busted his gearbox (3rd and 4th gear most of the time) at almost every single race. Bearing in mind that he was using the longer ratio GSR gearbox from the US DC2.

If there's anything else, just shout :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Right you are and this is one mighty clean DC2.. :thumbsup:


BTW, how's your K20A powered EG, any news or updates???

Leo


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

JonR32GTR said:


> Love DC2's, they are great cars and my best friend have built a turboconversion on his type-R here in Norway, using full-race turbo kit and some customparts he achieved 527whp @ 1,2bars in a dynapack, it's a mental car so I know you have had a lot of fun with yours! :smokin:
> :


Very impressive :clap:

This would mean about 600hp at the fly...

My mate got stuck at 515 bhp and he haven't found out yet what's the restriction.

I know mine could have pushed more too but I didn't wanted to risk my engine as this was far enough power for me 

Leo


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah, pretty amazing result consider it was still 1,8l, but like you have said before, original sleeves don't last that long at these amounts of power so he busted his block at the last trackday, so building a B20 next!

I've tried it with 350whp and thougt it was like a bullit then so the tires didn't last long at full boost, even tough they were full slicks.

The transmissions must be very well built from the factory, complete original exept from flywheel and clucth offcourse. 








[/URL][/IMG]

The white one 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Great looking car!!! I love the DC2 Integra.

Before I had bought the GTR I was a DC2 owner as well  I used to own a 2000 Japan imported Yellow Integra TypeR which then I fully built the engine and ran Full-Race stage 3 turbo kit. Car was so much fun to drive!

Here is a link on youtube with only 12psi boost : YouTube - Honda Integra Turbo Malta

I have built a couple of other TypeR engines for drag racing which they are doing very well. One of them we managed to achieve 11.6 seconds at 120mph with stock internal B18C and Full-Race stage 4 turbo kit at 8 psi.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

@JonR32GTR

Nice motor mate :thumbsup:

I was also suing the stock Type-R transmisson with a modified flywheel and cltuch, worked a treat to me too. But the tire wear was another story (just like you said).

Just out of interest, why are you or your buddy using an Edelbrock mainfold???

We tested various manifolds, including the Edelbrock, on one and the same car on the dyno with the result that the stock B18C6 manifold is the best. The various US tuners just tried to copy the B18C6 manifolds as it was way better than the stock manifolds of the B18C4 from the Civic and B18C1/B18C5 from the US DC2's.


@Marlon88

Cool vid and awesome care :thumbsup:

You really dare to race a B18C with that kind of power on stock internals???

What have you done to the compression ration, as 11.1 is way to high for a FI engine??? 

Leo


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

He had the original manifold first but it was changed to the edelbrock item as a test and it seems that the edelbrock one worked better with the custom ported head. 

It almost had a range from 3000rpm too 9000prm were it pulled like crazy so that should be good enough! :chuckle:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay, that makes sense.

I know what you're talking about...

... mine pulled like a train too, starting in the lower revs and at the moment you thought "wow that car's fast", the Vtec kicked in too and it was like "woahhh" 

Leo


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Now I can see the pics no problem. Cheers Leo :thumbsup:
Mental car!


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

> @Marlon88
> 
> Cool vid and awesome care
> 
> ...


In my yellow Integra I was running CP pistons with 9.0:1 compression.

I have built an Integra GSR with all factory B18C1 stock internal 10.6:1 compression running on small T3/T4 turbonetics turbo which now have been used for more than 2 years with no problem running 7 psi. Have put down 275hp on the dyno.

And the other Stock Internal JDM B18C type R engine I have built is also with stock internal and 11.1:1 compression . It`s fitted on a 1991 Honda civic hatchback. As long as they are running on low boost and properly tuned they should be ok, It`s running with Hondata S300 ECU and RC1000cc Injectors, It had put 310hp on the dyno.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Austrian GTR said:


> Sounds like a great project :thumbsup:
> 
> Just why are you using a B16 head???
> 
> ...


Cheers for the response mate,

the reason behind the head is that i already have it  have spoken to a few people and they have said for the expense it isnt worth the change. 

The idea of this car is a 'budget racer' so only essential things will be done, i am building it up myself. The overbore will only be to 81.5mm so a .5mm overbore, would keep it stock but there is a slight mark on one of the cylinders.

Am going for CP pistons and manley rods. Head is going to be supertech valves, springs and retainers. was going to keep the standard cams for cost sake. Unless i can get a decent deal selling off my old b16 block and will treat myself to some different cams.

I will see how much i can pick up some dartons for and have a word about installation etc. I always wanted to do it from the start but most tuners/traders have said i wouldnt need to, i have to admit that was when i was looking at about 400hp, now with this GT30 that will be done with ease.
Response should be nice as well as is a completely custom built one by owen developments over here so has different turbines etc. Is a .82 exhaust a/r and .70 compressor.

I think by the looks of it sleeving is going to have to be a definate if i want it to last. It sucks going from a GTR to a civic in the engine sense for strength but it should be a blast. If i could keep the gtr i would but atleast with the civic the car will be cheap and i can play around with it rather than having to worry about marking my mint paintwork on the skyline.

Gearbox wise am going mfactory final gear ratio, probably as low as i can get, am searching for a longer 5th gear as well. i think us DC2s or something like that are one of the longest? Cant remember. I have an s9b box with a factory lsd, cant see it doing well with triple the power! haha


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i hate you all and wish i still had my EG9 

Kadir's EG9 is EPIC,no other word for it,seriously his R34 GTR is special,but his EG9 is out of this world,my opinion,the best EG9 in Europe and possibly the world,seriously!!!!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Sounds like Kadir needs to put up his own Gallery thread for us all to have a good gawp! 

As for your's Leo - just wondering, do you have any video clips you could put up on Youtube? (Not self incriminating ones, lol)


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

@Marlon88

I was using JE forged pistons with compression ratio 9.0:1 along with eagle rods on the stock crank.

As long as you keep boost low it will be okay on a B18C1 with the stock (lower) compression but I wouldn't ever dare to run a Turbo on a JDM B18C Spec R engine without lowering the compression...

... but it seems to work :thumbsup:

Just why are you running on 1000cc injectors for a low boost aplication???

Guess it will rattle like hell on idle as they are way too big. What duty cycle do you have on them???

I was running RC 550cc injectors as the car was on low boost around 400bhp and they were slightly under 80% dc, but they soon maxed out as I rasie the boost so I went on for some Precission 720cc which were then far enough for running on higher boost around 500+ bhp. 


@G40tee

Sounds like you have a good plan mate :thumbsup:

I sent my block to the US to get it sleeved, as it was way cheaper than getting this job done here in Austria. But I guess sleeving Honda engines will also be very common in the UK tho.

Yes GTR engines are stronger, but Honda engines are fairly cheap to tune and if you blast an engine it's way cheaper to replace a b-series Honda engine than an RB26. Budget racer is the correct definition for such a Honda 

As far as I can rember, the longest gear has the UK/EU Civic VTi with the B18C4 engine (I'm not sure but I think it's the gearbox you have with 4.266 final drive), the second longest is in the US Integra GSR with the B18C1 engine and the Y80 gearbox with 4.400 final drive, and the shortest is the B18C(6) (DC2 Type-R) and the S80 gearbox with 4.785 final drive.

Never tried the s9b box as I was running my stock s80 Type-R box and my mate was running the y80 GSR box...


@Miguel

Yeah I'm sure I have some vids at home. Will take a look at the evening and upload some :smokin:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

> Just why are you running on 1000cc injectors for a low boost aplication???
> 
> Guess it will rattle like hell on idle as they are way too big. What duty cycle do you have on them???


Only reason I installed 1000cc Injectors is because the customer wanted to build the internals of the engine and run more boost later on, so I have bought him the correct size injectors ready for his power goal. I can`t remember the duty cycle but we got it idle at 14.5-14.7 Air/fuel ratio and smooth like the factory with no problems at all.

In Malta there are allot of Turbo`d Hondas, people are crazy here over them. A friend of mine has the fastest one, it`s a 1991 Honda Civic running a B18B LS vtec setup and has run a 10.08 @ 151.28mph quarter mile. I have heard Guy Chamberlain of CPL racing say on the TV program HKS drag series that he is aiming for the first 9 second run Front wheel drive in europe. I think that that my friend with his civic will give him some problems with that 

Have a look at this link on youtube about the fastest Maltese civic:

YouTube - honda civic malta

As you can see he has big problems with traction, I`m sure that when this car hooks it will do a mid 9 second run.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

OMG 

A very low 10 in a FF car, thats just insane!

Leo


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

*Some vids*

So, as promised before, here are some vids of my DC2. The vids are actually from 2008 with my first engine. After my engine failure in mid 2008, the car was technically further improved for 2009 and I also removed the Bomex stuff as I was fed up with it :smokin:

Unfortunately I haven't taken any vids of it in 2009 


Dyno run 1:

YouTube - DC2 Turbo from Austria - Dyno run 1


Dyno run 2

YouTube - DC2 Turbo from Austria - Dyno run 2


Getting on the Autobahn

YouTube - DC2 Turbo from Austria - Getting on the Autobahn


Top speed run in 5th gear starting at 130km/h

YouTube - DC2 Turbo from Austria - Top speed run in 5th gear starting at 130km/h


Hope you like it :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

sounds awesome mate!  i need a stack dash in my life but just cant justify the money!


----------



## Spoony (Feb 2, 2009)

Austrian GTR said:


> Yes they are really awesome to drive but I got sick of the spinning wheels as you hardly ever could use the full potential of the car. Always whished it was a 4WD car as then I'm pretty sure that I would have kept it


this is why we are here 
i got sick of my single supra, the first two gears were useless, 3rd gear was ok but still spinning. would be ok for wet road but it was quite normal in summer uke:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I just can't get into front wheel drive cars. True, my old B13 Nissan Sentra SE-R is now considered a classic, and the handling was brilliant, but power should be AWD, rear most of the time...just like the GT-R 

With loads of money and time, and if I am back in the States, I'd build an AWD B13 based off a Pulsar GTi-R drivetrain. The SR20DET is good for well over 400bhp and in such a compact and light car, should be quite good. The conversion has been done a couple times in the States.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

At the risk of hyjacking this thread a little - here's my take on it:
FWD chassis can be excellent - the DC2 Type R wasn't designed to make anywhere near as much power as for this project, but is an excellent chassis in N/A form. An EG6, EF8, EK9 / DC2 / FD2 Type R are all excellent FWD chassis that if well set up can give a higher powered GT-R a tough time on tighter mountain roads and tracks - due to inherrent lightweight, excellent suspension design, balance and of course the stretchability of gears & power with V-Tec. Put a larger N/A Type R engine in an EF8 / EG6 and performance can become eye openingly impressive. 

The GT-R 32-34's drive train has proven excellence and there's no need to discuss here as well can all appreciate it's merits although there losses such as weight and friction with any 4WD system.

The Pulsar GTi-R's 4WD drive train leaves a lot to be desired. The gearbox can't take high power - and even a Quaife box isn't all that strong, really. Also, the bias to the front is permanent and results in a chassis that at best 4 wheel slides, but never really gets a RWD bias / feel. 

The Supra JZA80 is a heavy car and although with enough chassis modifications can handle quite well, does suffer from a lack of traction but that's not to say all RWD cars are sticken with the same problems. 

A well balanced & engineered light weight RWD car can also provide some of the purest driving experiences... It's a shame so few mainstream manufacturers these days offer RWD. FWD makes packaging easier - and the risk is we end up with a lot of mundane FWD cars, but I don't think you can tar all FWD's or RWD's with the same brush in one stroke...

But maybe such discussion deserves a thread of it's own elsewhere. Sorry for momentary thread hijack Leo.


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

sick machine..really tastefully done.with 460bhp it must have been proper off the walls..:smokin::smokin:U should have kept it man..wudnt see many tegs as clean and as powerfull as that around.


----------

